# Swamp Thing



## nouvellechef (May 10, 2012)

So I am gonna do a little outside cultivation. Been many years since I let mother nature do her thing. I put one bucket out yesterday of my favorite Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine girl. Shes been vegging for about 8 weeks, currently 4 girls in a 5gal and shes about 3x3x3 right now. I dug a 3x3x3 hole and filled it with about 32gal of hot soil mix, then topped off with plain pro mix. Come end of Sept, with still plenty of veg time, she should be huge. Its at the base of a swamp, so deep down there should be plenty of water for her to just run her own, somewhat. Will snap some pics here pretty soon. :icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2012)

Be pullin firside this here pilgrems fire tell yual what bout grew me a semi just imaginin the size they goin be come harvest. Mind if I stump yur fire pilgrem?

BWD


----------



## nouvellechef (May 10, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Be pullin firside this here pilgrems fire tell yual what bout grew me a semi just imaginin the size they goin be come harvest. Mind if I stump yur fire pilgrem?
> 
> BWD



Welcome


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2012)

Dont worry I aint to bitin ya!! 

BWD


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2012)

Sounds awesome brosef....can't wait for some pics.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 10, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sounds awesome brosef....can't wait for some pics.



 Wait till you see the Larry x SOW BB cross  No joke


----------



## bho_expertz (May 11, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## getnasty (May 11, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Wait till you see the Larry x SOW BB cross  No joke


Mmm Blueberry Larry/Blue Larry. Sounds delicious!


----------



## tcbud (May 11, 2012)

Looking forward to watching another Outdoor.

WHOOT WHOOT and GREEN MOJO!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2012)

:ciao: *nouvel*

cant wait to see your grow..its been a while nieghbor..

take care and be safe


----------



## nouvellechef (May 11, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *nouvel*
> 
> cant wait to see your grow..its been a while nieghbor..
> 
> take care and be safe



Hi neighbor. OldHippy should be along shortly with a summer grow too. I am gonna try and give him a run for his money. This girl has some potential in yield category too!


----------



## drfting07 (May 11, 2012)

Awesome! Im in!


----------



## Irish (May 12, 2012)

excellent choice...i'm in for the show too...


----------



## nouvellechef (May 26, 2012)

The PW x BM swamp girl. About to head into her final home until Sept. This was two weeks ago. She should be really large come harvest.


----------



## kaotik (May 26, 2012)

wow
your starting the season size is about my end of the season size  lol

i'll be watching for sure


----------



## bho_expertz (May 26, 2012)

WOW ... Very nice.


----------



## FUM (May 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see end product brother. Great start there.


----------



## Wetdog (May 26, 2012)

I'll be watching also.

Wet


----------



## Kushluvr (May 27, 2012)

looking lovely NC, im really excited to see this unfold, i wish i had an area to grow outside! good luck! but u wont need it...LOL!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

Loves when folk add to our forestry nice job pilgrem lookin real nice.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2012)

looks very nice and Happy...And OldHippy wont be in untill I think I have the Biggest plant:rofl:  does that to me every year:doh:


Keep on keeping on brother


----------



## nouvellechef (May 28, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looks very nice and Happy...And OldHippy wont be in untill I think I have the Biggest plant:rofl:  does that to me every year:doh:
> 
> 
> Keep on keeping on brother



Yeah. His plants are always huge. But in the end, the quality is huge factor in the final product too


----------



## Kushluvr (Jun 1, 2012)

Update? Pics? Plz?:icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha. Its been 6 days! Pic at end of veg so the growth rates can be seen


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 1, 2012)

nice chef! cant wait to see you in sept!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jun 1, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Haha. Its been 6 days! Pic at end of veg so the growth rates can be seen




hahaha.....alright! ...LOL..........! sounds good!


----------



## Irish (Jun 4, 2012)

you take the girl out of that hunter orange bucket?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha. Yeah. Shes in the ground and taking off. Forgot how powerful a full sun can be. Been along time. Her sisters that were same age inside are half the size at this point. My guess is she will end up being around 8' x 8' x 6'.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 4, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looks very nice and Happy...And OldHippy wont be in untill I think I have the Biggest plant:rofl:  does that to me every year:doh:
> 
> 
> Keep on keeping on brother



Gonna try to give you guys a run for your money this year.  I got some clones over at my Brothers......can I call them mine?  And go for the biggest plant from there.... I think I am gonna get some tall plants here, but nothing to outgrow yours or Hippy's.

Hey Nouvellechef, you gonna start a "Biggest Plant" thread now?  Did a great job on the BPOM thread btw.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Gonna try to give you guys a run for your money this year.  I got some clones over at my Brothers......can I call them mine?  And go for the biggest plant from there.... I think I am gonna get some tall plants here, but nothing to outgrow yours or Hippy's.
> 
> Hey Nouvellechef, you gonna start a "Biggest Plant" thread now?  Did a great job on the BPOM thread btw.


 
Thats great *tc*...yeah you can use any of "YOUR" plants in those compititions..dont matter where they at as long as you care for them...lets seee if *Nouvellchef*  wants to do....Say hello to hubby please


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 27, 2012)

One month later  All the rain I have only gave 2gal of water in the last 30 days. Not much sun in last 30 days. Not quite doubled again. Hopefully July she should double again and flower, have no idea what to expect outside. Doubling again at that point would make her huge.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2012)

Im hopeing for a Great July as well..

Looks great my friend


----------



## Irish (Jun 27, 2012)

awesome nc. 

is there a largest plant thread going for od plants this year?

edit> just found it...hee hee


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking banging bro! Keep up the good worK!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2012)

Thats a beast NC.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow NV thats a beauty!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanx. Been almost another month now. Shes has doubled in size and pre-flowers are poppin. Stretch will take hold soon and then i need to think about putting a trellis on her.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jul 20, 2012)

awesome NC..........looks perfect! dang dude....gonna be some mighty fine smoke!!


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 21, 2012)

wow!i think anyone can grow a monster plant with good soil, sun and time.your plant however i could not grow.very impressive


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanx. Few days early on 30 day update. But here she is. Hard to judge size from photo. But shes about 5 x 5 x 6 right now and shooting up high. I planted here close enough to a lookout house, tree fort we are building so I can get a overview of her come harvest.

Oh. And see those 2 trees. One standing and one fallen. When i found the spot by the swamp, I knew those trees would be perfect to run heavy duty green yarn across at diff heights. Then each main cola will be tied to the green main yarn lines. Will hold perfectly. The swamp is surrounded by big trees, so wind is not much of a issue though.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome NChef, just AWESOME.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome dude...........your always thinking! looking great!


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 22, 2012)

Nouvellechef, Your ladies are looking good! Mind if I pull up a chair and :icon_smile: !


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 12, 2012)

The large one is about 7' x 6' x 6' and she is the same one from the earlier pics here. Done stretching now. Pistils are taking over 

The other girls have joined the large momma in the sun. I let them veg too big inside, been slammed with other projects. So I man handled them to the swamp. They will double in size at this point.

All are Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 12, 2012)

Very Nice NC, great camo job too, i would walk right by them and never see a thing.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^ Just thinking the same thing! Looking good NC :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2012)

I love outdoor grows.  I am so envious of all of you that get to take advantage of the sun--there is nothing like it.  And you all have the most beautiful plants.  Good job at making them blend in.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 18, 2012)

:ciao: N-chef :48:

Looking good, real good. :cool2: Are you just lugging water if need be, and not feeding due to your 32gals of SS? The plan to go thru harvest without feeding?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 19, 2012)

Was wondering that same thing. Mine in pots are taking 6 gallons of water each,  a day! Was wondering how you ground guys, and guerilla growers deal with that...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Was wondering that same thing. Mine in pots are taking 6 gallons of water each,  a day! Was wondering how you ground guys, and guerilla growers deal with that...


 

well I know the Garbage cans I have require more watering than the ones in the ground..My thinking is that in the ground the roots find a water source to tap into and containers run dry????

very nice *nchef*:aok:

:48:


----------



## Kushluvr (Aug 19, 2012)

lookin great!


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 19, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: N-chef :48:
> 
> Looking good, real good. :cool2: Are you just lugging water if need be, and not feeding due to your 32gals of SS? The plan to go thru harvest without feeding?



Haha. No way. Maybe when I was 20 I would lug water. I have 150ft of nice green hose running from a 100gal baby pool, 2 actually. One is plain water, other is GH3 water(micro/bloom). The giant girl, I watered twice in June(4gal), maybe 6 times in july(12gal) and now in August, about 3gal every 3 days. The big one is plain water only, unless she shows some issues. The others are just plain pro-mix and get GH3. I water the 8gal airpots not too often. But they also are only about 20% of the size of the big one.


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 19, 2012)

i think there's a lotta places for water to set in the ground, stones, decaying wood, air pockets n such. i water once a week sometimes twice, only because of the location and the legality of it keeps me from making any type of trail. even in drought n high heat conditions, healthy well rooted plants in ground have no problem surviving, although the yield def. will suffer....peace


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 19, 2012)

very nice pics.  see lots of shade. my shady plants are 20 percent-no-10 %of my sunny sisters. still very cool


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 19, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> very nice pics.  see lots of shade. my shady plants are 20 percent-no-10 %of my sunny sisters. still very cool



Spotted shade has many benefits. Dont be fooled. It cuts huge gusts of wind that wrecks plants, it breaks rainfall from direct contact and most of all provides cover from the air. I live in military land all around. Choppers fly low and all the time.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 9, 2012)

Another month down. Heres a mix of SOW blueberry and Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine, 4 plants per pot, 2 of each. Few weeks in and the leaves are still standing at attention. That is always a positive sign IME.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 9, 2012)

Heres the she beast. This is 4, Purple Wreck x Bluemoonshine, in the same hole. Finished at around 6' x 6' x 7'. Just ran the butchers twine acrossed too two trees and then tied each cola, or what needed to be tied so far.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 9, 2012)

lookin good n-chef!! ....peace


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking really good *GREEN MOJO* to ya ladies!


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 11, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Spotted shade has many benefits. Dont be fooled. It cuts huge gusts of wind that wrecks plants, it breaks rainfall from direct contact and most of all provides cover from the air. I live in military land all around. Choppers fly low and all the time.


 

 better safe,for sure!
i think some of the newer growers ,like myself,may not realize how important and POWERFUL direct sunlight is.
 my first grow,i planted where the sun just missed direct contact and had (0%)growth rate for 2 1/2 weeks before i woke up and relocated them.
  have there been any charts or comparisons done, studing varying hours of DIRECT sunlight to total volume ???

  thanks and great grow!  whats FIMMED ???
   :icon_smile:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 11, 2012)

Still beautiful!


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 11, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> better safe,for sure!
> i think some of the newer growers ,like myself,may not realize how important and POWERFUL direct sunlight is.
> my first grow,i planted where the sun just missed direct contact and had (0%)growth rate for 2 1/2 weeks before i woke up and relocated them.
> have there been any charts or comparisons done, studing varying hours of DIRECT sunlight to total volume ???
> ...



The picture looks more shaded than it is. They for the most part get direct sun, almost the whole day. I snap pics usually when sun is rising up so it has not quite blasted them yet with rays. I like doing it in a heavy brushed area like this swamp, because there is only one access point, in and out. The rest is still under water. Lets just hope it doesnt rise too fast and fill up with water. Then it will turn into a outdoor DWC grow!


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been doing the back yard thing and love watching grow. I dug some guerilla holes this spring. They never got filled because of my deficiencies w/ seedlings/germination.
Around here, we need to avoid joggers, deer hunters and most of all hikers. Somewhat near buildings and in overgrown thickets are the most overlooked of the above. Would love to see your technique, out in 100% sunlight.
  what do YOU feed during budding stage??what is fimmed?? 
      thanks


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 12, 2012)

FIM means F*ck I Missed its the same method as topping a plant but on the new growth you cut just a little higher than you would than topping (thus meaning F*ck I Missed the cut point) to top and it will branh out more than just two main stems.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks silver bullet, someone had told me to pinch the VERY top of new growth sites. I tried cutting these between my thumb and index finger, just the newest 2 leaves. The pinched part usually winds up under my fingernail, short as they are. The bottom line is, gets 3 or 4 shoots each pinch.
  Is there a name for this technique??
  Regarding fim,(f*ck), how many inches from the top is trim point??
  Re. Topping, is this trimming 4-12 in. +/- off top??
  Thanks for your time and explanation...


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 12, 2012)

found answers in sticky,,, should have checked 1st. sorry


----------



## Kushluvr (Sep 16, 2012)

dude...........they are perfect looking!

sorry ive been away...uber busy!!

hope things are well with you and the fam!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 2, 2012)

This is the greatest outdoor year in WA since anyone of us or any other has seen in their lifetime. We shattered the record from 1890 for days of no rain. What luck, 1st year back and it's a record one! Thanks Mother Nature! Almost time for a 30 day and almost final update. There almost finished.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2012)

Banging these Girls still over here in Seattle my friend...was a sloppy spring  but Mother nature is making up for it now....looks like I may even get some Sats finished up :yay:...cant wait to see your update

take care and be safe


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 2, 2012)

good show, it rained all of june in bc & we have 2 deg cel here @ night & more snow in the mnts. winter has arrived allready


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2012)

Plants look great NC. The PW x BM under the tree is a beast!


----------



## tastyness (Oct 5, 2012)

*Ruffy-*
I woke up to snow this morning too.  We got a good dusting. 
After all the spring temps and daffodils I thought we were done with winter.  
I won't be missing another BC winter that's for sure.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 10, 2012)

Winter is here. I took the headlamp and couple pairs of scissors out into the woods at 3:30am. Bush whacked a few of them until about 7am. Then cleaned up and cooked for 276ppl. Over now. Repeat for next couple days. Gonna be long few days. I won't chop the big PW x BM girl until I snap pics. She's a monster, super healthy still, and is really really heavy.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 10, 2012)

hey n.c how the heck you cook for that many people when all u can think of or smell, is fresh pot lol
enjoy!


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 10, 2012)

I play with herbs all day! Literally!


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics NC! Super slammed here and not even close. Sooooooo much to do. Mojo brother


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 19, 2012)

Heres some of the outdoor DPD x bubba x LL.


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 19, 2012)

Frosty nugs chef!!


----------



## Irish (Oct 19, 2012)

nice nugs...waiting to see what happens with pw/bm od for you...happy harvesting nc...


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 31, 2012)

Here you go. OD, PW x BM


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice buds,,great Camo job Bro.


----------



## Irish (Nov 6, 2012)

nice frosty, dank nugs nc...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 22, 2013)

Ready for round 2. Been vegging for 8 weeks. This year gonna try something else. Veg for another 6, flip them inside and get a 2 week head start on the cycle. I got the following she beasts,

White Rhino #1
White Rhino #5
White Rhino #3
DPD


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 29, 2013)

Heres one of the White Rhinos. That's a 8gal pot. 4/5 more weeks of veg than flip inside, get a jumpstart and finish outside. This is a super high yielder. Should be a monster.

Couple pics of the 40 acre property on the river at the base of Mt.Rainier, we scooped up at a foreclosure.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 29, 2013)

oh yea that thing is gonna be a beast....


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey buddy. Lets just hope I can move this she beast outside. 50 yards only, but its overgrown a bit. I usually go in backwards with her, to not break off luv branches


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 7, 2013)

Thats is a huge plant. Youre going to get a crazy yield from that one. Thats some nice land you acquired too. Congrats!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 7, 2013)

Hell yeah! Looks great NC! The property too!


----------



## Irish (Jul 11, 2013)

bust a move, not a branch. lol.  I absolutely love white rhino. one of my all time favorite smokes. nice acquisition N_C...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2013)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> ....and yes...outdoor...I can't learn anymore...I've 100% mastered the art of outdoor marijuana growing....



You must be the smartest person in the world. Since on 9/19/2011 the date of your first thread, you didn't know nothing.:holysheep: 

Or was your post just a joke?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 14, 2013)

He's taking a little vacation. Not sure what his madness is about. Guy is crazy. Hopefully he will find his inner sweetness when he returns.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> He's taking a little vacation. Not sure what his madness is about. Guy is crazy. Hopefully he will find his inner sweetness when he returns.



Maybe he is out of weed?

again


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 14, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Maybe he is out of weed?
> 
> again



Lets hope not. For all our sakes.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Lets hope not. For all our sakes.



I hear that


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 23, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Maybe he is out of weed?
> 
> again



The Earth will run out of oxygen before I'm even low on meds...here in the legal states its meds..not weed...and we medicate...not get high...


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 23, 2013)

Meds...hash...wax...I have a plethora of all...home grown and made...I've posted pics in the hash section....indoor, outdoor, concentrates...LITERALLY A PLETHORA OF ALL...thanks for the concern...but no worries...I'm fine...


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 23, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Heres one of the White Rhinos. That's a 8gal pot. 4/5 more weeks of veg than flip inside, get a jumpstart and finish outside. This is a super high yielder. Should be a monster.
> 
> Couple pics of the 40 acre property on the river at the base of Mt.Rainier, we scooped up at a foreclosure.


 
NICE PLACE BUD!!

  about as healthy as a plant can get.  do you like the smart pots?? looking foward to see her in bud. got a new seed to try, w. rhino. 

we keep our humming bird feeder, 1 to 2 feet outside our living room window. we can watch, CLOSEUPS.     again, nice spot!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanx. Yes I like the smart pots. There's close ups of what she looks like in Nirvana group grow thread. Been outside for about a week and blowing up under mother nature. I couldnt flip inside as planned for a 2 week jumpstart. Ran outta time and room. Will snap some pics here once she starts stretching.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 23, 2013)

She was sexually mature when I took the clones long ago. Stretching phase has begun.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 1, 2013)

Whoops. Clicked edit on accident!


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 1, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> She was sexually mature when I took the clones long ago. Stretching phase has begun.


 
thats not me or is it :confused2: :confused2:more pics. soon, i hope


----------

